# new litter of baby ratties located in Riverside, CA



## Jme2124 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have an accidental litter of 3 boys and 3 girls I need to rehome. I am planning on keeping one of the females. Attached are the latest pics. I know they're still young but I can't keep them all and I wanted to generate an internet list. The the light variegated babies are females and the other three are males. Let me know if you're interested. I'd love to find them good homes. You can reply to this or my email at [email protected] oh and I'm located in southern Ca Riverside.


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

I would be interested in a female


----------

